# 3 junkies and a cop



## slimJack

This actually happened about 2 weeks ago here in Atlanta..
Me, my buddy and his girl had just scored a nice half gram of some of Atl's finest heroin..had all our tools: rigs, ties, water and spoons and were ready for takeoff.. we usually do our shots at the spot we buy from but it was too hot in the area on this cold day.. we decided to take it about a mile up the road, right next to the Georgia tech campus, in a parking lot of the world renowned restaurant, the Varsity.. we found a parking spot right at the end of a row of cars covered by the upstairs parking deck.. the windows of my friends car are pretty well tinted; about 17% in the front and 10% in the back where I was sitting, so we felt pretty safe from any passerby onlookers.. soo we cut the car off and began to seperate our shots 3 ways..good deal.we pass around the water bottle and fill our syringes up to our desired amounts.. I did mine to about 40 units.. I put my third of the half-gram rock in the spoon and began to mix until the clear water th turned murky brown.. I was pretty satisfied with the amount of Brown liquid I had already mixed up and there was a nice sized chunk left in the spoon that hadn't been mixed so I decided to just draw up what I already had and save that piece for later.. mind you, we only had 2 spoons so while me and my buddy were mixing our shots the driver, his girl, was supposed to be on the lookout, even though the window tint was on our team.. well she fucking failed, miserably.. I began sucking up the liquid in my spoon thru a piece of cotton from a Newport filter.. I make it to about 10 units and I'll be damned, a fucking Atlanta police officer, with sergeant ranking on his sleeve, mozeys right pass my door(rightside,back).. I pretty much freeze, hoping the pig would just keep on about his biz.. he passes my friends door, which is slightly less tented than the back and my friend subconsciously barks out "fucking cop".. well no shit Sherlock!.. the veteran piggie obviously heard him because he glanced back over his left shoulder.. this is when we all should've just got out the car and acted like we were gonna go inside.. well we didn't and we froze in the heat of the moment.. the cop then did a double-take and I knew we were fucked, no vaseline.. so the copper strolls up to my friends window and minus the 17-20% tint, has an unobstructed view of everything going on in the front half of the car, unaware of my ass in the back..I start to panick , along with my 2 amigos and I tell my boy to lock his door and as soon as he does, the cop begins banging on the glass, looking around at what I'm sure he's seen a million times before. "open the fucking door Mother Fucker", says the cop.. my homie replies as if he was dumbfounded as to why this guy was at our car, "what do you mean open the door, we didn't do anything".. out of nowhere and to my shock and amazement, his girlfriend starts the car and begins backing out of our parking space.. the cop instinctively reaches for his weapon and heads toward the driver-side door. With the 9mm now drawn, we r slowly rolling backward/slightly turning with the pig walking right next to her door. The whole time she was yelling to the cop, sounding about as dumbfounded as her boyfriend, saying, "i don't know what you're talking about.. what do you mean stop?... We didn't do anything."...We finally get straight enough to put it in drive to go forward and for a second I thought she was about to push her luck and get shot at for driving at the cop.. so the cop artfully places himself right in front of our 4- door ride, and yells "if you move one more inch I'm gonna blow your damn head smooth off".. and legally speaking, he very much could've, and I think we all knew it, so she stops.. at this point I don't know what my boy has done with his dope, spoon, and needle up in the front seat, but I still had my shit in my hand as if we were gonna magically get away somehow... Mr. Officer proceeds to walk up to her door, raging like a MF, "open the god damn door" repeating it what seemed like a 100 times before she budged.. while he's yelling m pretty sure he's probably spotted me by now but not paying me attention, I begin to break my needle and toss it, the spoon, my arm tie, and my cigs(dunno y I ditched my smokes) underneath a pile of clothes that covered half of the backseat.. she opens the door and he's all manic and orders her to the ground.. he comes around to the passenger side and manually pulls my homie out by his arm while yelling every obscenity possible and also orders him to the ground. He opens the door to where I'm seated and says, "put your hands on the damn seat and don't move em!!" Ok, I said.. so he has my buddy and his girl stand at the right side of the car, 2 feet behind my door, and proceeds to search them both and asking, "what the fuck do you think you're doing in my parking lot?.. yall doing dope in my fucking parkinlot boy?".. of course they reply with no's.. well the front seat would say otherwise.. he walks up to the passenger side front door and the first thing outta his bacon lips are, "there's the GOD DAMNED needle RIGHT THERE on the seat.. OHHH, THERE'S THE GOD DAMNED SPOON RIGGHHT THUR... AND THERE'S YE. GOD DAMNED DOPE RIGHT THERE ON THE FLOOR".. all the while I'm shaking my head as if I was more dumbfounded than theywere acting earlier.. he then goes up to my boy and grabs his arms viciously, searching for trackmarks saying, "you shooting up dope in here boy, don't fucking lie to me mother fucker!! Say you were shooting god damned dope".. my friend finally admits to it and I'm thinking like fuck man you can't go to jail bcuz you just got put on 10 years felony probation for a dope charge 5 months ago.. so I whisper to him from my oh so comfortable ass spot in the back seat, "you gotta let her take the charge bro!".. he's just sitting there on his knees, hands on top his head, looking like a helpless, lost, newborn puppy who can't fend for himself yet.. Mr. Baconman goes back to the front, grabs my boys spoon and says, "were yall about to eat in this restaurant?".. without waiting for a response he says, "not fucking today you ain't. GET THE FUCK BACK IN YER CAR AND DON'T EVER LET ME CATCH YOU JUNKY MOTHER FUCKERS DOWN HERE AGAIN, YOU HEAR ME, YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKER!".. My jaw drops and I instantly speak for my friends who he was yelling at the whole time and say, "yes sir, thank you sir, you'll never see us again Mr. Officer".. and when they get back in, the cop throws the spoon at my buddy's head and says, "go do yer fucking dope somewhere else you junky mother fucker".. and slams my friends door.. of course my buddy and his ego just haaad to shake his head at the cop and say something under his breath.. so Mr. Pig opens the door back and was about to say something/and or pull him out but I intervened and grabbed my boy by his shirt and pulled it back and said "he's Alrite officer, sorry about that"... Again he slams the door and walks off...... 10 seconds of silence after driving off are followed by a plethora of what the Fucks, how the Fucks, what the hells and twilight zones.. we go park about 2 miles up the road and to our amazement, we still had a baggie that had about a fifth of what we bought and somehow that little rock that I was gonna save, that was in my spoon and wet, was sitting on the panel by the door handle where I was sitting.. I don't know if that cop had a personal vendetta with junkies or what but we all dodged felony dope charges and definite prison time for my homie.. we decided to NEVER use that spot at the Varsity ever again. Smh


----------



## Deleted member 20

Was he a college cop? I made that mistake once, fucking with them thinking they were glorified security guards. I was wrong! I got a felony to prove how wrong i was. Lesson learned.


----------



## slimJack

highwayman said:


> Was he a college cop? I made that mistake once, fucking with them thinking they were glorified security guards. I was wrong! I got a felony too prove how wrong i was. Lesson learned.


nope he was a city cop..but ya college cops are
gung ho as fuck bro


----------



## drewski

I enjoyed this story a lot dude. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iamwhatiam

I'm so glad I don't fuck with that shit anymore. I sure don't miss waking up sick everyday. That's no way to live your life. I really hope you figure things out for yourself and get clean before you end up in prison for years or OD.


slimJack said:


> This actually happened about 2 weeks ago here in Atlanta..
> Me, my buddy and his girl had just scored a nice half gram of some of Atl's finest heroin..had all our tools: rigs, ties, water and spoons and were ready for takeoff.. we usually do our shots at the spot we buy from but it was too hot in the area on this cold day.. we decided to take it about a mile up the road, right next to the Georgia tech campus, in a parking lot of the world renowned restaurant, the Varsity.. we found a parking spot right at the end of a row of cars covered by the upstairs parking deck.. the windows of my friends car are pretty well tinted; about 17% in the front and 10% in the back where I was sitting, so we felt pretty safe from any passerby onlookers.. soo we cut the car off and began to seperate our shots 3 ways..good deal.we pass around the water bottle and fill our syringes up to our desired amounts.. I did mine to about 40 units.. I put my third of the half-gram rock in the spoon and began to mix until the clear water th turned murky brown.. I was pretty satisfied with the amount of Brown liquid I had already mixed up and there was a nice sized chunk left in the spoon that hadn't been mixed so I decided to just draw up what I already had and save that piece for later.. mind you, we only had 2 spoons so while me and my buddy were mixing our shots the driver, his girl, was supposed to be on the lookout, even though the window tint was on our team.. well she fucking failed, miserably.. I began sucking up the liquid in my spoon thru a piece of cotton from a Newport filter.. I make it to about 10 units and I'll be damned, a fucking Atlanta police officer, with sergeant ranking on his sleeve, mozeys right pass my door(rightside,back).. I pretty much freeze, hoping the pig would just keep on about his biz.. he passes my friends door, which is slightly less tented than the back and my friend subconsciously barks out "fucking cop".. well no shit Sherlock!.. the veteran piggie obviously heard him because he glanced back over his left shoulder.. this is when we all should've just got out the car and acted like we were gonna go inside.. well we didn't and we froze in the heat of the moment.. the cop then did a double-take and I knew we were fucked, no vaseline.. so the copper strolls up to my friends window and minus the 17-20% tint, has an unobstructed view of everything going on in the front half of the car, unaware of my ass in the back..I start to panick , along with my 2 amigos and I tell my boy to lock his door and as soon as he does, the cop begins banging on the glass, looking around at what I'm sure he's seen a million times before. "open the fucking door Mother Fucker", says the cop.. my homie replies as if he was dumbfounded as to why this guy was at our car, "what do you mean open the door, we didn't do anything".. out of nowhere and to my shock and amazement, his girlfriend starts the car and begins backing out of our parking space.. the cop instinctively reaches for his weapon and heads toward the driver-side door. With the 9mm now drawn, we r slowly rolling backward/slightly turning with the pig walking right next to her door. The whole time she was yelling to the cop, sounding about as dumbfounded as her boyfriend, saying, "i don't know what you're talking about.. what do you mean stop?... We didn't do anything."...We finally get straight enough to put it in drive to go forward and for a second I thought she was about to push her luck and get shot at for driving at the cop.. so the cop artfully places himself right in front of our 4- door ride, and yells "if you move one more inch I'm gonna blow your damn head smooth off".. and legally speaking, he very much could've, and I think we all knew it, so she stops.. at this point I don't know what my boy has done with his dope, spoon, and needle up in the front seat, but I still had my shit in my hand as if we were gonna magically get away somehow... Mr. Officer proceeds to walk up to her door, raging like a MF, "open the god damn door" repeating it what seemed like a 100 times before she budged.. while he's yelling m pretty sure he's probably spotted me by now but not paying me attention, I begin to break my needle and toss it, the spoon, my arm tie, and my cigs(dunno y I ditched my smokes) underneath a pile of clothes that covered half of the backseat.. she opens the door and he's all manic and orders her to the ground.. he comes around to the passenger side and manually pulls my homie out by his arm while yelling every obscenity possible and also orders him to the ground. He opens the door to where I'm seated and says, "put your hands on the damn seat and don't move em!!" Ok, I said.. so he has my buddy and his girl stand at the right side of the car, 2 feet behind my door, and proceeds to search them both and asking, "what the fuck do you think you're doing in my parking lot?.. yall doing dope in my fucking parkinlot boy?".. of course they reply with no's.. well the front seat would say otherwise.. he walks up to the passenger side front door and the first thing outta his bacon lips are, "there's the GOD DAMNED needle RIGHT THERE on the seat.. OHHH, THERE'S THE GOD DAMNED SPOON RIGGHHT THUR... AND THERE'S YE. GOD DAMNED DOPE RIGHT THERE ON THE FLOOR".. all the while I'm shaking my head as if I was more dumbfounded than theywere acting earlier.. he then goes up to my boy and grabs his arms viciously, searching for trackmarks saying, "you shooting up dope in here boy, don't fucking lie to me mother fucker!! Say you were shooting god damned dope".. my friend finally admits to it and I'm thinking like fuck man you can't go to jail bcuz you just got put on 10 years felony probation fo
> 
> nite prison time for my homie.. we decided to at the Varsity ever again. Smh





slimJack said:


> nope he was a city cop..but ya college cops are
> gung ho as fuck bro


----------



## drewski

Although I have never touched that shit, I agree with iamwhatiam and I should have wished the same thing for you. I've seen firsthand so many people in my life get hooked on dope and one who killed herself. It's serious shit. Hope you are clean now or are at least working on it.


----------



## slimJack

iamwhatiam said:


> I'm so glad I don't fuck with that shit anymore. I sure don't miss waking up sick everyday. That's no way to live your life. I really hope you figure things out for yourself and get clean before you end up in prison for years or OD.


yea im workin on it man. shit sucks bein hooked on it


----------



## Odin

That was a kickass story there slim. I also enjoyed reading it. 
I will just throw in my support there that I hope you don't get hurt or dead with the dope. 
(lol... I sound like some longbeard geezer :ldman:: there...) 
Anyway. We all do what we do. I got a problem with drinking and it's reared its ugly sudsy frosty mug once again. 
I sure don't know how my worst DT hangovers compare to yours but I've seen trainspotting... :ompus::
(no offense) ... 
but anyway
hoping the best for ya.
Peace.::cigar::


----------



## sketchytravis

slimJack said:


> I don't know if that cop had a personal vendetta with junkies or what but we all dodged felony dope charges and definite prison time for my homie.. we decided to NEVER use that spot at the Varsity ever again. Smh




sounds like he didn't have a vendetta against junkies to me man... if he did, he woulda fucked you all hard on that situation, raw dawg no lube, in a struggle, and he just made you leave lolol sounds like he had some sympathy for a fiend to me...

also, if youre kickin that monster, good luck... well known that that shits a bitch and a half


----------



## Deleted member 2626

yeah bummer about the addiction. I've snorted that shit with some friends a few times was asked to shoot from a junky I used to know and kindly declined. I only ever did it a few times to try it and change my sayyyy, perspective but its one dirty ass drug. Gives a good taste of death


----------



## drewski

slimJack said:


> yea im workin on it man. shit sucks bein hooked on it



I understand to a degree. One of my best friends is such a smart, humble, and philisophical person who could charm anyone in the world with his kindness but he still wrestles with the dope demon. It's hard to understand fully when I've never touched it in my life. Every person I've ever seen including the one I mentioned all had something beautiful going for them in life. Their health, smarts, and their sanity. Some of the most brilliant minds...why waste it????

It seems that once you shoot that shit, it's like a life-long guaranteed struggle to always try and resist once you get over being sick. I've heard some that just tried it and never went back no problem (rare) but the majority struggle quite a bit. But if you truly care about yourself, you'll do the right thing. I wish you well dude.


----------



## Tude

Power to ya Slim to get off it. I never ventured that way but instead spent my retirement on coke - been clean 7 years and a whole hell healthy - but still. The money I spent. Oy.


----------



## slimJack

drewski said:


> I understand to a degree. One of my best friends is such a smart, humble, and philisophical person who could charm anyone in the world with his kindness but he still wrestles with the dope demon. It's hard to understand fully when I've never touched it in my life. Every person I've ever seen including the one I mentioned all had something beautiful going for them in life. Their health, smarts, and their sanity. Some of the most brilliant minds...why waste it????
> 
> It seems that once you shoot that shit, it's like a life-long guaranteed struggle to always try and resist once you get over being sick. I've heard some that just tried it and never went back no problem (rare) but the majority struggle quite a bit. But if you truly care about yourself, you'll do the right thing. I wish you well dude.


thanks kid


----------



## Beegod Santana

Dope ain't no joke. Losers are users.


----------



## slimJack

Tude said:


> Power to ya Slim to get off it. I never ventured that way but instead spent my retirement on coke - been clean 7 years and a whole hell healthy - but still. The money I spent. Oy.


hey thanks. oy


----------



## slimJack

yea dope aint no joke,thats agreed..but im far from a loser kid..no positive advice tho huh?..since ur such a fukn WINNER id expect ur reply to be more broad n useful.in the words of the late great bradley nowell, "SUCK ASS, BITCH"


Beegod Santana said:


> Dope ain't no joke. Losers are users.


----------



## Odin

Sublime... ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## slimJack

hell yeah


Odin said:


> Sublime... ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Beegod Santana

slimJack said:


> yea dope aint no joke,thats agreed..but im far from a loser kid..no positive advice tho huh?..since ur such a fukn WINNER id expect ur reply to be more broad n useful.in the words of the late great bradley nowell, "SUCK ASS, BITCH"



Prove me wrong bro. Sounds like I a hit a cord. Sorry I don't like your story about shooting up. I've lost a lot of good friends to that shit and I find nothing positive or funny about your story. Just kinda seemed sad to me...


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

Beegod Santana said:


> Prove me wrong bro. Sounds like I a hit a cord. Sorry I don't like your story about shooting up. I've lost a lot of good friends to that shit and I find nothing positive or funny about your story. Just kinda seemed sad to me...



Alright guys cool yer jets. Yes lots of people have lost friends and loved ones to dope and it is sad, lots of people have also lost friends and loved ones to alcohol yet few people get instantly offended when someone posts or tells a story about this one time when they were black out drunk and blah blah blah, then woke up 3 states away or whatever. 

Now I'm not condoning drug use at all, but as an example booze can be just as dangerous as h or other drugs, especially considering the dumb shit people do (myself included) when drunk. So before you get all preachy and start hating on someone for telling a story, think about all the dumb shit you have done and may even still do and have lived to tell about.


----------



## drewski

Beegod Santana said:


> Prove me wrong bro. Sounds like I a hit a cord. Sorry I don't like your story about shooting up. I've lost a lot of good friends to that shit and I find nothing positive or funny about your story. Just kinda seemed sad to me...



I know people that are doing positive and productive things with their lives but they still struggle with relapse from time to time. Never is someone a winner or a loser, it's personal choice and how they handle the outcome of the experience that determines their character. So take it easy on slimJack man...he was just sharing a story.


----------



## Beegod Santana

I'm being the preachy one?


----------



## drewski

Beegod Santana said:


> I'm being the preachy one?



No you're being mr. negative nancy! Just kiddin' around.


----------



## slimJack

Beegod Santana said:


> Prove me wrong bro. Sounds like I a hit a cord. Sorry I don't like your story about shooting up. I've lost a lot of good friends to that shit and I find nothing positive or funny about your story. Just kinda seemed sad to me...


 ok then, I'll give you some advice to avoid negativity all together. If you don't agree with something or personally find it sad,etc.. move on to the next story until u find one u like and lend out some positivity instead of spreading that negative shit.. I may use junk but I guarantee I'm not a ngative person.. and in my book , and I'm sure quite a few othrs, negative mfs like u are the losers. And btw u did strike a cord.. the "i hate simple minded, egotistical, judge a book by its cover, people" cord.


----------



## slimJack

Beegod Santana said:


> I'm being the preachy one?


And the title clearly says the wotd junky which means u knew there was a big chance 'shooting up' would be somewhere in the parade, so y even read it if u knew u disnt like stories of the junky kind and u werent gonna enjoy it and find it sad? u may need help my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I read the story start to finish. I dont agree with heroin use but get how powerfull it is. Potentially Beegood & others fealt that the story romanticizes iv drug use. Perhaps he could have had kinder words & some compasion. I realize it was told as a first person story. It has a happy ending from a users point of view. A slap on the wrist, No arrest & even a lil drugs left at the end. There isnt ever much of real happiness chasing a needle. Who knows? Had 1 of you 3 instead got caught, hitting rock bottom & bennefiting from the treatment. The happy ending would be shared by all. The story is short. It doesnt mention if the driver ods the next day, goes to jail for stabbing a dealer next week or how you have been clean since.

I do like that the comments maybe have made us all question our own addictions. Especially the comparison to alcohol. We shouldnt judge but its natural to think junk is so much worse than our legal booze. Its like the many hooked on oxys that havent touched h yet. They still think its ok because Drs & pharmacies prescribe em. Truth is its just a matter of time before rx opiodes turn to black tar.

I hope you find your way in life without that shit destroying everything.


----------



## slimJack

Understood.. But yea, believe it or not, I myself don't agree with, nor condone heroin use. Most ppl I know, users and non users, don't agree with it. That may confuse you but it is the truth. I do apologize if someone read this out of context and felt that it was romanticizing-which weren't my intentions. I thought it was focused more on 'the standoff' between 3 kids and cop, hence the title, rather than having fun shooting dope in our arms..I see what you're saying about the 'happy ending', but I figured since the majority of folk on stp have had run-ins with cops, I would say, holistically, it was a happy ending, not just from a user's point of view. I'm sure everyone here enjoys hearing about their fellow man getting a 'slap on the wrist' as opposed to a trip to the county jail with felonious accusations and imminent prison time.. the story was meant to be short.. it ended with us and the cop going our seperate ways.. now if the title would've been something like, '24 hours with 3 junkies', I probably would've delved more into the things u just mentioned i.e. how I've been since,etc..
Yup I've seen a few ppl who feel that since the doc' prescribes them oxy, vicodin, etc, its not as 'bad' as a heroin addiction but that's actually where a lot H users came from. You're right and it is only a matter of time before docs start to slang H.. there are actually pharmaceutical opiods out there 10 times more potent than actual heroin..
but yea thanks for your input buddy and I actually have started on a suboxone maintenance, today will be day 3 away from using heroin


highwayman said:


> I read the story start to finish. I dont agree with heroin use but get how powerfull it is. Potentially Beegood & others fealt that the story romanticizes iv drug use. Perhaps he could have had kinder words & some compasion. I realize it was told as a first person story. It has a happy ending from a users point of view. A slap on the wrist, No arrest & even a lil drugs left at the end. There isnt ever much of real happiness chasing a needle. Who knows? Had 1 of you 3 instead got caught, hitting rock bottom & bennefiting from the treatment. The happy ending would be shared by all. The story is short. It doesnt mention if the driver ods the next day, goes to jail for stabbing a dealer next week or how you have been clean since.
> 
> I do like that the comments maybe have made us all question our own addictions. Especially the comparison to alcohol. We shouldnt judge but its natural to think junk is so much worse than our legal booze. Its like the many hooked on oxys that havent touched h yet. They still think its ok because Drs & pharmacies prescribe em. Truth is its just a matter of time before rx opiodes turn to black tar.
> 
> I hope you find your way in life without that shit destroying everything.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Cool man. Good luck & glad to hear that. I have seen mixed results with sub strips. Here with many junkies commercial fisherman that got to be offshore for many days to weeks, many use/trade/sell suboxin just to function as a working junkie. Some just sell to get more cash for H. Methadone is the same way. I have also seen friends stick with it & get 100% clean


----------



## slimJack

highwayman said:


> Cool man. Good luck & glad to hear that. I have seen mixed results with sub strips. Here with many junkies commercial fisherman that got to be offshore for many days to weeks, many use/trade/sell suboxin just to function as a working junkie. Some just sell to get more cash for H. Methadone is the same way. I have also seen friends stick with it & get 100% clean



Yea, I've actually taken it before when I was a few years younger and not ready to really leave dope for good.. its really up to the person, if they r gonna kick that monkey or just keep spiraling toward destruction.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Really not trying to start shit with anybody here. I was just trying to make a joke and point out that dope is a slippery slope. One that it sounds like your slipping on a bit. Normally I just keep my mouth shut, but heroin is making a big come back these days (this last year was bad) and it disturbs me how normalized its becoming in our culture. I saw your story as a sign of that normalization. The comments that came after it only seemed to add to that vibe of "oh, everyone does it and its not a big deal." so I made a little joke as a reminder that dope, is, in fact, as we've all agreed, no joke.

Believe me, if I was really intent on bumin ya'll out you'd know it.


----------



## Charlie

Yeah the heroin sucks, but people are people and we all make mistakes and hopefully learn to climb out of it.

I got some positive advice from my own experiences with addictions: arm yourself to the teeth.

-You can't stop an addiction by focusing on not doing it, because then you're focused on IT. When you decide to stop, arm yourself with other things to do. Rather on focusing on 'what not to do' ::banghead::, focus on 'what to do' ::woot::
-Recognize triggers. If you recognize triggers that bring cravings to surface, you can devise ways to combat them. ::doctor::
-Research psychology, drug dependency, addiction, whatever helps you understand your own addiction more. ::bookworm::
-Pick up hobbies (old ones especially): guitar, drums, trumpet, skateboard, BMX, roller blades, cutting firewood, throwing axes, writing, reading (read anyways, it helps you focus and learn and imagine), soccer, basketball, football, tennis, whatever you wanna do, do it. Some things are more easily accessible than other things ::fuckinginbed::...
-Get away from other users, find a farm and work for a campspot for a while ::chicken::, camp in the woods and learn to survive::eyepatch::, something, anything, just get away from them and that will get rid of a HUGE part of the temptation.
-Learn to accept the substance for what it is. It's not good, it's not bad, it's unwholesome and causes the mind/body to feel sensations and the sensations themselves are the biggest trigger for craving. ::drinkingbuddy::
-When you're feeling a craving, accept it, but don't give in to it. If you fight it, you're giving it power over you "NOOO!! Anything but a craving! Okay! I'll give in to make this craving stop!" ::banghead:: this doesn't work because the cravings are strongest during substance use and they diminish with time after use.
-Know that as time goes by, the power that cravings have over you gets weaker and weaker. ::nailbiting:: It can feel like suffering to have a strong craving, but if you give it some time, it'll go away. The next time it comes back it could be more strong, but it could be weaker. If something is causing a craving, get away from that trigger and turn to a hobby ::headphones::, the craving will lose strength.
-You can't use one or two tips to justify stopping an addiction, you gotta arm yourself with everything you got. Get creative, you're smart, I see this in the way you writing and the thought process you convey. You got this. :hotogenic::
-If you feel lonely and/or depressed , reach out to somebody. You've got a community here. Even though there are some people who can't think past their own agenda and they might get in your way, stay patient. You'll find the support that you need if you look for it.
-Don't brag about it to other people, bragging is rude ::soapbox::. Once I was like "I quit alcohol" and an alcoholic almost kicked my ass ::blackeye::. Another time, I was like "I quit cigs" and a smoker was like "filthy quitter".


Get a drum and a skateboard and a really good book and a yoyo and whatever else you want to use as props for your salvation. Be smart and creative and courageous and find your own path to quit. Don't focus on the life you don't want to live, focus on the life you want to live. Find out what you want to do and exhaust every resource you've got to find out how you can do those things. You have the potential to do anything you want to do, so you got this.


Here's an inspirational video.


----------



## Charlie

Oh, and a couple more things.

-If stopping forever seems overwhelming, focus on just getting through today. When tomorrow comes, you can deal with that.
-Relapsing is when you go back to your old pattern of consumption. If you've quit, and you use again, don't let that justify more usage. If you want to quit for good, you gotta keep at it. Don't get upset at yourself falling to temptation, that happens. Liberation from addiction comes from keeping at it constantly. This doesn't mean you have to focus on not doing it. It means that you remind yourself of the reasons why not to do it. If you give in, try to learn something from that so you can be stronger in the future.


----------



## shabti

I liked this story. Weighing in (and attempting not to sound redundant) on the topic of addiction: I've got some quotes.

Found myself back in the county jail, recognized one of my cellies from a previous charge. "Hey man, didn't you get out before me last time? What happened?"

I'll skip the long dope horror story. Trying not to sound like a pompous asshole, I asked him what it felt like, that it was so hard to quit.

"Better than having sex with God. Don't ever do it man."

And from this MORNING in fact, a friend of mine were discussing it. He said he'd tried it once.

"It was too good. There shouldn't be anything in existence that makes a person feel that good. There is no way to naturally reproduce that. Man, I tried it once. ONCE. Never again bro. I liked it WAY too much."

I was an ardent pothead. Tried coke a few times, preferred pot. Tried Meth twice, preferred pot. Tried Molly's with my ex-boyfriend once, what a fucking joke of a drug. I'm determined to sample them all before I die, but I'll definitely try Heroin last.


----------



## Tony

Your story had me pinned to the screen, good stuff...


----------



## slimJack

Tony said:


> Your story had me pinned to the screen, good stuff...


Thanks man


----------



## wrkrsunite

Good story homie. You write it better then u tell it in person, but maybe that's cuz we had just shot some of that evil dope up haha. By the way we need to meet back up.


----------



## Corinne

i know cops are asses but this story ahs also encouraged me to never do drugs. thank you


----------



## Odin

The only drug I ever wish to do is not a drug... its a flower its a giver... my maiden fair Mary Maid Jane.

unfortunately I'm socially awkward.... ... need a life line.... any 420 friendly females out there...


----------



## Section 8

Fuck heartburn, that turns into hick-ups, that last for days on end..


----------



## briancray

Well written story man. I felt the suspense. Good luck to you with kickin' that habit. Only ever snorted it, but some buddies of mine have really destroyed their lives from using it. I mean shit...hadn't seen my one buddy in years. Dude doesn't even remember who I am...the drug took over his mind.

I'm sure you'll get it under control. Good luck dude. Keep writing.


----------

